# PlayStation 4 Announced!!!



## Gollum (Feb 21, 2013)

*s1.ibtimes.com/sites/www.ibtimes.com/files/styles/article_large/public/2013/02/20/sony-playstation-4.jpg
*cdn.idigitaltimes.com/data/images/full/2013/02/20/5818-dualshock-4.jpg


> Sony’s big announcement has lived up to its billing. On Wednesday evening in New York, Sony unveiled the PlayStation 4, the successor to the PlayStation 3. The new videogame system will feature social integration, a new controller and plenty of interesting technology.
> Sony Announces PlayStation 4; New Console And Games Revealed In New York
> 
> (Photo: Reuters)
> ...


----------



## theserpent (Feb 21, 2013)

amazing


----------



## DDIF (Feb 21, 2013)

Got a call from my friend(PS Fanboy) early morning at 6 about this  , its about time that they announced it. Now we will see great titles for PC as well because most games were held back by PS3 and 360 hardware. If they price it less than 25k, I am sure gonna buy this.


----------



## theserpent (Feb 21, 2013)

^^ I din't get how can PS4 mean that more titles will come for PC?
Anways watchdogs looks awesome in PS4


----------



## DDIF (Feb 21, 2013)

theserpent said:


> ^^ I din't get how can PS4 mean that more titles will come for PC?
> Anways watchdogs looks awesome in PS4


I said great titles bro, as most games were also released for PS3 and Xbox devs had to keep in mind the hardware capabilities of consoles because PC hardware had gone too advanced compared to them.  Now we will se more visually rich titles because PS4 has great hardware as reported in all the annoucement articles.


----------



## theserpent (Feb 21, 2013)

^^ might be.. I would love to own a ps4, But all games are around 2-3k so it's not at all possible for me to get one


----------



## DDIF (Feb 21, 2013)

theserpent said:


> ^^ might be.. I would love to own a ps4, But all games are around 2-3k so it's not at all possible for me to get one


Well you can always borrow games from friends or there is piracy also but I won't suggest that.


----------



## Gollum (Feb 21, 2013)

theserpent said:


> ^^ might be.. I would love to own a ps4, But all games are around 2-3k so it's not at all possible for me to get one




you can get the games from PSN, they are cheap over there.
a game selling on flipkart at 3k, sells for 2.5 k on PSN
>I have a PS3 and I buy 1 game a month  
but only if I like it/want it.



ManiDhillon said:


> Well you can always borrow games from friends or there is piracy also but I won't suggest that.



don't think you will be able to pirate games on the PS4


----------



## theserpent (Feb 21, 2013)

Gollum said:


> you can get the games from PSN, they are cheap over there.
> a game selling on flipkart at 3k, sells for 2.5 k on PSN
> >I have a PS3 and I buy 1 game a month
> but only if I like it/want it.
> ...



Forget jailbreak, you cant even get second hand games..I would prefer updating my gfx card next year..


----------



## Gollum (Feb 21, 2013)

ManiDhillon said:


> Well you can always borrow games from friends or there is piracy also but I won't suggest that.



don't think you will be able to pirate games on the PS4


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Feb 21, 2013)

There are two versions available the 499$ one and 599$ one. In india it will cost 35k.


----------



## theserpent (Feb 21, 2013)

^^ source?


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 21, 2013)

Diablo 3 is coming for PS4 and PS3.. Talk about messing the game up big time :/
I wonder how people would play it on a controller 
Would be funny if they release starcraft lol


----------



## bhautikjoshi (Feb 21, 2013)

Biggest question next gen consoles are facing is how to adapt in an era of mobile gaming gaining high popularity, dropping hardware sales is forcing console companies to re-invent their hardware to stay in the game and going by the rumors of blocking second hand game sales, aggressively promoting digital downloads would make console gaming less attractive, there is no immediate solution which can bring down cost of owning games (add long standing issue of custom duties/taxes on gaming software in India) which can help developers and the platform. 

Overall prospects looking good for next Playstation, absence of actual PS4 console was a big letdown. Maybe they do not want to give away an early lead to competition as of now, Sony enjoys high popularity in Indian market for game console as compared to Xbox 360, I'm sure it would be a good success like PS3.


----------



## arijitsinha (Feb 21, 2013)

theserpent said:


> ^^ source?



Second result of google search.. 



Nerevarine said:


> Diablo 3 is coming for PS4 and PS3.. Talk about messing the game up big time :/
> I wonder how people would play it on a controller
> Would be funny if they release starcraft lol



Diablo 3..!! Seriously? Leave some games like Diablo, Starcraft, for PC only version. You are not going to get the same feel while playing with the controller.
I heard that one of the Command n Conquer series was released for some consoles, but that was fail.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Feb 21, 2013)

Darn, I heard PS4's having 8 gigs of GDDR5 GPU and an 8-core AMD "Jaguar" CPU... my PC's behind PS4.


----------



## RCuber (Feb 21, 2013)

PS4 will allow used games 


> In a rather strange conversation between Eurogamer’s writer and Yoshida, a back and forth ended up resulting in the following declaration from the Sony executive: “So, used games can play on PS4. How is that?” The answer came following an exchange between Yoshida and a Sony Japan PR representative, apparently seeking clarification about the particular question being asked.


Source


----------



## arijitsinha (Feb 21, 2013)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Darn, I heard PS4's having 8 gigs of GDDR5 GPU and an 8-core AMD "Jaguar" CPU... my PC's behind PS4.



Somewhere I read



> 8GB unified memory is not 8GB GDDR5. It's more like 2GB DDR3 for graphics.


What is unified memory?


----------



## RCuber (Feb 21, 2013)

^^ CPU and GPU both use the same RAM .


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Feb 21, 2013)

The world's PC l33ts and PS4 fanbois are fighting like roosters, lol!


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 21, 2013)

theserpent said:


> ^^ I din't get how can PS4 mean that more titles will come for PC?



PS4 & PC (and the upcoming Xbox) will have x86 processor so a lot of the redesigning and compilation work will be saved. Add to that, GPU is the Radeon 78XX or a derived one.



NVIDIAGeek said:


> Darn, I heard PS4's having 8 gigs of GDDR5 GPU and an 8-core AMD "Jaguar" CPU... my PC's behind PS4.



Jaguar = netbook processor, not even regular notebook. so games for PS4 will have to designed with extreme multithreading in mind. A 2nd gen Core i3 will be lot faster in general work. But as nobody will use a PS4 for compression or decoding, Jaguar is fine. This is mainly to keep cost and power consumption down.


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 21, 2013)

Good news but will it compete with Nvdia Titan GPU?


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Feb 21, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> Good news but will it compete with Nvdia Titan GPU?



You kidding, right? Titan spits out 4.4 TFLOPS while this does 1.9 TFLOPS. And Titan's $999 and this is $399~499. Titan's a GPU, this is a complete package. Go figure.


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 21, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> Good news but will it compete with Nvdia Titan GPU?



definitely if the offer a free 3rd gen Core i7 along with 8GB DDR3 2100Mhz ram, a 120GB SSD, a 850W PSU and lastly a motherboard.


----------



## tkin (Feb 21, 2013)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> The world's PC l33ts and PS4 fanbois are fighting like roosters, lol!


We have Titan


----------



## pranav0091 (Feb 21, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> Good news but will it compete with Nvdia Titan GPU?



You shouldnt really be comparing consoles with PC cards.

660 does ~1.8 teraflops apparently and its selling at ~$210 You still have ~$300 to build a PC subsytem to beat the PS4. Can it be done? I guess so.
But then again Flops is a bad measure of gaming performance. And you get a blue ray player with the PS4.


----------



## tkin (Feb 21, 2013)

Sam said:


> PS4 & PC (and the upcoming Xbox) will have x86 processor so a lot of the redesigning and compilation work will be saved. Add to that, GPU is the Radeon 78XX or a derived one.
> 
> 
> 
> Jaguar = netbook processor, not even regular notebook. *so games for PS4 will have to designed with extreme multithreading in mind*. A 2nd gen Core i3 will be lot faster in general work. But as nobody will use a PS4 for compression or decoding, Jaguar is fine. This is mainly to keep cost and power consumption down.


This is what I want to see, enough fud with a 2/4 core CPU. Or Intel >AMD in most games while clearly a 8350 would be better VFM is gaming.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Feb 21, 2013)

And Crytek says none of these can match a pc.


----------



## pranav0091 (Feb 21, 2013)

^
They are correct.


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 21, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> And Crytek says none of these can match a pc.



Won't ever happen even if PS10 is released..no match for a PC <High-End>


----------



## tkin (Feb 21, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> And Crytek says none of these can match a pc.


See gameranand's rig, it will eat orbis for breakfast and X720 for snack, yumm


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 21, 2013)




----------



## Gollum (Feb 21, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


>



Oooooooo goosebumps


----------



## vickybat (Feb 21, 2013)

pranav0091 said:


> ^
> They are correct.



They are wrong by a mile. Atleast for a couple of years or maybe more.
Crysis 3 in consoles doesn't look out of place against a pc. They run it in stone-age hardware.

Imagine what these new consoles are capable of this kind of power. Compare a 7970m with a radeon hd 2500xt or nvidia 6800gt and you can get an idea.
These are severely optimized and are far far more efficient in a closed environment.


----------



## Bhargav Simha (Feb 22, 2013)

vickybat said:


> They are wrong by a mile. Atleast for a couple of years or maybe more.
> Crysis 3 in consoles doesn't look out of place against a pc. They run it in stone-age hardware.
> 
> Imagine what these new consoles are capable of this kind of power. Compare a 7970m with a radeon hd 2500xt or nvidia 6800gt and you can get an idea.
> These are severely optimized and are far far more efficient in a closed environment.



I dont think they can fit a 7970 in the budget of a console.
PS3 costed above $500 when it was released. Since Sony stated that the starting price of a PS4 will be lower than that of PS3(when it was aunched), ie a machine costing less than $500.
How do you expect that a $400-500 to have a highend gc, processor etc... The PS4 would most likely use a mid-end gc and processor which are Oced ( or as sony stated "Supercharged"). Then they subsidize the cost to fit into the $500 margin and sell games for rs3-4k, to earn it back.
How can you compare a console Crysis 3 to a PC one.... do you have the high texture options of PC in console. Console level graphics can be achieved in PC with a mid end GC with medium settings. Since the game was designed so beautifully, it looks gorgeous in med. settings too.
Also this time the consoles are not using Cell arhitecture, which was very optimized (though difficult to code games for). We are talking about x86, the level of optimizaion is limited (when compared to a pc).
This is good news for PC since we can expect more console to pc ports, made easy due to the same architecture.


----------



## rider (Feb 22, 2013)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> The world's PC l33ts and PS4 fanbois are fighting like roosters, lol!



What is PC l33t?


----------



## Gollum (Feb 22, 2013)

rider said:


> What is PC l33t?



l33t=1337=leet=elite

Meaning PC Elite


----------



## rider (Feb 22, 2013)

PC gaming is basically different from console gaming. Games on PC are like emulation of a different OS on windows. Whereas consoles are only made for gaming. My one and half year old laptop is also having 2GB 6770M DDR5 GPU and 8GB DDR3 RAM with a mobile core-i7 processor of 8 threads. I expect great output from it in gaming but alas! all games are not made upto the mark for PC like in consoles.


----------



## tkin (Feb 22, 2013)

rider said:


> PC gaming is basically different from console gaming. Games on PC are like emulation of a different OS on windows. Whereas consoles are only made for gaming. My one and half year old laptop is also having *2GB 6770M DDR5* GPU and 8GB DDR3 RAM with a mobile core-i7 processor of 8 threads. I expect great output from it in gaming but alas! all games are not made upto the mark for PC like in consoles.


6770m? Forget gaming, for that you need atleast a GT650m, I have a 7670m and its just to play casual games as well.


----------



## rider (Feb 22, 2013)

tkin said:


> 6770m? Forget gaming, for that you need atleast a GT650m, I have a 7670m and its just to play casual games as well.



6770M performs fine till now. It is as good as GT 555M 2GB DDR5 of 2011 alienware M14x model. HD 7670M stands nothing man! you have no idea about laptop GPUs.


----------



## tkin (Feb 22, 2013)

rider said:


> 6770M performs fine till now. It is as good as GT 555M 2GB DDR5 of 2011 alienware M14x model. HD 7670M stands nothing man! you have no idea about laptop GPUs.


*Next time read the gawd damn post first....*

I never said 7670m is better than 6770m, I said I bought 7670m to play only casual games like Tribes, Crimecraft etc, 6770m is not that good of a gaming gpu, neither is 7670m.


----------



## rider (Feb 22, 2013)

tkin said:


> *Next time read the gawd damn post first....*
> 
> I never said 7670m is better than 6770m, I said I bought 7670m to play only casual games like Tribes, Crimecraft etc, 6770m is not that good of a gaming gpu, neither is 7670m.


*Next time you should read the gawd damn post....*

I didn't said you are saying HD 7670M is better than HD 6770M. It was the response for your _*6770m? Forget gaming*_. There is no point to talk about HD 7670M. We both know the performance of it. HD 6770M scores 1850P at 850|1000 in 3D Mark 11 (w/ cc 13.1). I recently played Black Ops2 and Hitman Absolution. Both works smoothly in high settings.


----------



## tkin (Feb 22, 2013)

rider said:


> *Next time you should read the gawd damn post....*
> 
> I didn't said you are saying HD 7670M is better than HD 6770M. It was the response for your _6770m? Forget gaming_. There is no point to talk about HD 7670M. We both know the performance. My 6770M score 1850P in 3D Mark 11.


Mobile GPU's can't be used for gaming, and since you are pointing in a PS4 thread that how the fact your weak 6770m can't play games means, doesn't mean PC's can't be used for gaming, how much did you laptop cost you? 65k? For that I can build you a top of the line gaming system which can breeze through Crysis 3. Hence the argument, forget gaming.


----------



## pranav0091 (Feb 22, 2013)

Bhargav Simha said:


> I dont think they can fit a 7970 in the budget of a console.
> PS3 costed above $500 when it was released. Since Sony stated that the starting price of a PS4 will be lower than that of PS3(when it was aunched), ie a machine costing less than $500.
> How do you expect that a $400-500 to have a highend gc, processor etc... The PS4 would most likely use a mid-end gc and processor which are Oced ( or as sony stated "Supercharged"). Then they subsidize the cost to fit into the $500 margin and sell games for rs3-4k, to earn it back.
> How can you compare a console Crysis 3 to a PC one.... do you have the high texture options of PC in console. Console level graphics can be achieved in PC with a mid end GC with medium settings. Since the game was designed so beautifully, it looks gorgeous in med. settings too.
> ...



I second this. The PS4 doesnt look like it can pull of better-than-high/mid end-pc quality graphics. And thats just comparing it to cards presently in the market, not the future ones.


----------



## rider (Feb 22, 2013)

tkin said:


> Mobile GPU's can't be used for gaming, and since you are pointing in a PS4 thread that how the fact your weak 6770m can't play games means, doesn't mean PC's can't be used for gaming, how much did you laptop cost you? 65k? For that I can build you a top of the line gaming system which can breeze through Crysis 3. Hence the argument, forget gaming.



Mobile GPU can't handle gaming is old saying and proves to be myth in today's world. My laptop costed me 57k, worth every peny. 
And buying desktop days are almost gone. Enthusiast high end PC gamers like you are still buying it. Me and other buyers who wants portability and permanence in same are buying and satisfied with it. I pointed my laptop here in PS4 thread because of similar specs, you know 8GB RAM, DDR5 GPU and 8 core AMD processor.

Investing 35k bucks on PS4 is more fruitful as it will satisfy buyer for 6-7 years easily. 65k rig will be end up the juice up in 3-4 years. Some Directx12 will come and buyer have to spend more and more for new GPU and all. Also PS4 games are more than PC games (killzone, god of war etc) and come much earlier (GTA V).


----------



## jaykant (Feb 22, 2013)

Amazing posts are provided here and i would like to say some thing about PS4 that is; The PlaySatation 4 is a video game console which announced by Mark cerny. He is system architect of the PlayStation 4, It is also known as PS4, In fact it is a upcoming video game consloe. we can say it is higher stage of PlayStation 3.


----------



## lord1954man (Feb 22, 2013)

View attachment 9096
This is the new PS4 controller prototype . The company which revealed this image said it is 100% real but is an early prototype . It is said to have an motion controller (he shiny blue screen at the top)  . what do you think is it wonderful or horrible. I think it is not good  and should change.


----------



## rider (Feb 22, 2013)

On wikipedia it is mentioned PS4 will be release on Q4 2013. This means near Diwali.


----------



## RCuber (Feb 22, 2013)

^^ Holiday 2013 = Christmas


----------



## Bhargav Simha (Feb 26, 2013)

rider said:


> Mobile GPU can't handle gaming is old saying and proves to be myth in today's world. My laptop costed me 57k, worth every peny.
> And buying desktop days are almost gone. Enthusiast high end PC gamers like you are still buying it. Me and other buyers who wants portability and permanence in same are buying and satisfied with it. I pointed my laptop here in PS4 thread because of similar specs, you know 8GB RAM, DDR5 GPU and 8 core AMD processor.
> 
> Investing 35k bucks on PS4 is more fruitful as it will satisfy buyer for 6-7 years easily. 65k rig will be end up the juice up in 3-4 years. Some Directx12 will come and buyer have to spend more and more for new GPU and all. Also PS4 games are more than PC games (killzone, god of war etc) and come much earlier (GTA V).




Hmm.. how could a PS4 work for 6-7 years and a PC only for 3-4 years, when they re using the same architechture. Also if the PS4 life cycle goes beyond 6 years, it means games are being developed for them in large numbers. Since the architecture is same, these will be ported to PC making the life span of a PC 6 years too.
And please dont compare it to PS3, PS3 was using Cell arch. So porting PS3 games to PC was difficult. This is no more the case, so all games except the exclusives (may be), will be ported to PC... ie  more games to play and  more life span for a PC.
Also when you are comparing the cost of the PC and PS4, why dont you add the cost of buying the PS4 games (for 6-7 years). 
And pls open the steam site and check the games available for PC, before commenting that PS or xbox have more titles...
P.S: One more thing emulating PS4 games on PC would be easy due to the same x86 arch.; so you would be able to play all ps4 games on a pc. Same may not be possible other way around...


----------



## rider (Feb 26, 2013)

Bhargav Simha said:


> Hmm.. how could a PS4 work for 6-7 years and a PC only for 3-4 years, when they re using the same architechture. Also if the PS4 life cycle goes beyond 6 years, it means games are being developed for them in large numbers. Since the architecture is same, these will be ported to PC making the life span of a PC 6 years too.
> And please dont compare it to PS3, PS3 was using Cell arch. So porting PS3 games to PC was difficult. This is no more the case, so all games except the exclusives (may be), will be ported to PC... ie  more games to play and  more life span for a PC.
> Also when you are comparing the cost of the PC and PS4, why dont you add the cost of buying the PS4 games (for 6-7 years).
> And pls open the steam site and check the games available for PC, before commenting that PS or xbox have more titles...
> P.S: One more thing emulating PS4 games on PC would be easy due to the same x86 arch.; so you would be able to play all ps4 games on a pc. Same may not be possible other way around...



First I am PC Gamer like you. I respect both gaming. I assumed it will work nice for 6-7 years because earlier gen done this job. Though PS3 has just 512MB memory but games like crysis 3 are still running smoothly on it. The fact is PC gaming technology is pretty much depended on the software too. Like microsoft's DirectX technology. Till now graphics cards support DX11 and in future DX12 would come and these GPU will get out dated but PS4 not!
I also know about the pricing of PS4 games. The PS3 games cost generally twice in comparison to PC games. But some normal person who play 10 games a year doesn't take that seriously. And spending money in less amount is always better than spending big money on something. There is also a second way that most people usually do in both cases. (you know what i mean)
About the gaming titles, its individual choice about the genres what he play. Some popular games on consoles (GTA IV, V) come first and the poorly madeup for PC gamers. Strategy games that is played by mouse comes more in PC. And please stop telling me about steam. I'm also a member from years you are not the only one. I don't play those small crappy games in PC. Where are bada$$ games Killzone, God of war, WWE series ??
Yeah! PS4 and PC both have same x86 arch. Developers-Hackers will definitely do something but for the emulation a expensive rig is must. (nice point).


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 26, 2013)

> P.S: One more thing emulating PS4 games on PC would be easy due to the same x86 arch.; so you would be able to play all ps4 games on a pc. Same may not be possible other way around...



true but highly unlikely, considering we still dont have a ps3 emulator for 6 years now..

Although, I agree.. Getting a PS4 will give you a stable solution to play all games for the next 6 years but the damn cost of the games will be ridiculous..
PC games, even box pack ones are cheap as hell compared to Consoles and dont get me started on Steam..
Then again for all the el cheapos, there's piracy.. not a positive point at all, but for some it is..

Sony also announced that the online service will not be free this time, so furthur payment for Multiplayer gameplay is a big downside...

And the most important reason (according to me) 
Playing FPS on a controller is just horsecrap..

Why cant people just accept the fact that FPS was INVENTED to play on a mouse..


----------



## rider (Feb 26, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> true but highly unlikely, considering we still dont have a ps3 emulator for 6 years now..
> 
> Although, I agree.. Getting a PS4 will give you a stable solution to play all games for the next 6 years but the damn cost of the games will be ridiculous..
> PC games, even box pack ones are cheap as hell compared to Consoles and dont get me started on Steam..
> ...



Spending money in expensive games is definitely better than spending big money at a single time on a gaming rig.
Here is the solution to play FPS games with keyboard-mouse. Amazon.com: PS3 Eagle Eye Mouse and Keyboard Converter: Video Games


----------



## Bhargav Simha (Feb 26, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> true but highly unlikely, considering we still dont have a ps3 emulator for 6 years now....




Buddy... again thats because of the cell architecture, X86 is not that hard to emulate...

Onemore thing that works for a pc.. is that we can play all the games released (for pc) till date on it, we can even play games of old nintendo and ps consoles on a PC.
For a PS4 you cant even play the PS3 games and even if sony provides you that option using the Gaikai streaming service. What happens to the in-app purchases and dlc's is not clear.


----------



## pranav0091 (Feb 26, 2013)

rider said:


> Spending money in expensive games is definitely better than spending big money at a single time on a gaming rig.
> Here is the solution to play FPS games with keyboard-mouse. Amazon.com: PS3 Eagle Eye Mouse and Keyboard Converter: Video Games



Its the mechanism, auto aim and hand-holding stuff like that people hate about console FPSes..

And streaming on Indian "Broadband" Good luck with that 

As a person living in India 2013, its still PC FTW.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Feb 26, 2013)

When consoles are new everyone announces the death of computer gaming.  As consoles age everyone predicts the death of console gaming.  Then the cycle is repeated.


----------



## RCuber (Feb 26, 2013)

gopi_vbboy said:


> When consoles are new everyone announces the death of computer gaming.  As consoles age everyone predicts the death of console gaming.  Then the cycle is repeated.



and people keep fighting for the same reason


----------



## rider (Feb 26, 2013)

pranav0091 said:


> Its the mechanism, auto aim and hand-holding stuff like that people hate about console FPSes..
> 
> And streaming on Indian "Broadband" Good luck with that
> 
> As a person living in India 2013, its still PC FTW.



Yea! auto aim sucks. Shooting with mouse is more pleasurable. For internet speed, if I am getting 4Mbps smoothly. Will I still face some problem?


----------



## pranav0091 (Feb 26, 2013)

If the console is not able to play PS3 content then I'n inclined to believe that its all going to be streamed over the internet. Which is kind of similar to video chatting. I hope there is some other way, but I can think of none. 
Forget about any decent amount of detail or playing pleasure if thats indeed the case. 
For a game running at 720p with decent detail my guess is something like 190 KBps that'd be ~1.5Mbps (which kind of fits well with Gaikai's suggested speed of 3Mbps), but I am not sure of how well my assumption of games being as encodable as movies holds true. Essentially its like watching a movies over LAN where the movie resides in somebody else's computer to which you are connected by a lousy wi-fi. Not very attractive prospect for gamers who crave for detail.


----------



## tkin (Feb 26, 2013)

rider said:


> Spending money in expensive games is definitely better than spending big money at a single time on a gaming rig.
> Here is the solution to play FPS games with keyboard-mouse. Amazon.com: PS3 Eagle Eye Mouse and Keyboard Converter: Video Games


This has been an issue forever, mouse controls are translated to controller inputs which ultimately fails to render it correctly, you will have negative acceleration, which is impossible to get used to:

*i.imgur.com/LezL3Ht.png


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 26, 2013)

people using  Indian shitty broadband (read BS-ANAL) will not be able to use the content streaming..It looks waay too similar to onlive, which required a minimum of 3 MB/s connection(3*8=24mbps) and 5 MB/s recommended..



> Spending money in expensive games is definitely better than spending big money at a single time on a gaming rig.
> Here is the solution to play FPS games with keyboard-mouse. Amazon.com: PS3 Eagle Eye Mouse and Keyboard Converter: Video Games



Really ? Lets say I buy 20 games per year
For consoles, its 20*3K = Rs 60K
For PC, its 20*1k = 20K

Tell me, in what way is spending 40K more, better than buying a good enough gaming PC ?
Besides, those that own a console definitely HAVE to own a PC or a laptop.. A console cannot provide everything even a low end PC can (Browsing and that kind of stuff)
That is additional investment..
Dont get me wrong, im not a PC elitist.. but sometimes, Indian pricing is just so f***ked up, piracy becomes the only viable option..

Also that thing you suggested is not a solution, its just a way to avoid the problem.. 
Seriously who in their right minds would buy a console, pay extra for games, then pay some more for online services, then pay some more for that thing, and play with dumba$$ autoaim


----------



## Bhargav Simha (Feb 26, 2013)

^^ Well put... +1


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 26, 2013)

rider said:


> Yea! auto aim sucks. Shooting with mouse is more pleasurable. For internet speed, if I am getting 4Mbps smoothly. Will I still face some problem?



Try playing Onlive, if your connection works properly, you will have absolutely no PROBLEMS with PS4 content streaming


----------



## rider (Feb 26, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> people using  Indian shitty broadband (read BS-ANAL) will not be able to use the content streaming..It looks waay too similar to onlive, which required a minimum of 3 MB/s connection(3*8=24mbps) and 5 MB/s recommended..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I said it's individual choice. You play 20 games. Average gamer play 10 games. Working man can play only 5-6 a year. A guy who is buying PS4 would definitely have a PC/notebook at home. 
The second option makes a quite sense to get PS4 over a gaming rig. I also think prices of console games is seriously overpriced.


----------



## RCuber (Feb 26, 2013)

rider said:


> I also think prices of console games is seriously overpriced.



I don't think its overpriced. initial release ; the consoles will cost more.. but later it will stabilize. remember Sony was making losses for every console sold ? no sure about MS.


----------



## Gollum (Feb 27, 2013)

40k for a PC
indian user pirating games - playing alone - *struggling with crack* and *all sort of virus issues*
>*6 months later* comes another hardware crunching game - user pirates the same and cant run it - * drm etc *etc on it - waits and *waits for a crack* -  later gets a crack for it - installs it on the computer - *game runs like crap at low res low graphics* - eu plays the game and *complains everywhere as to why his game runs slow* - *keeps updating drivers and crap* - *runs out of hdd space* as he has downloaded many games that he plans to play when he buys a new computer 

40k for PS4
user buys a game - puts it into the console - *plays it the way its supposed to be played* - *plays it with friends and people online* - *4 years later* come an awesome game - user buys it and plays straightaway - plays it the way its supposed to be played - also plays it online - *plays it/other games  remotely on his PS Vita[Can you do that on PC?? I guess not*]- *same game gets released for PC and the PC user runs here and there to upgrade his PC and ends up buying another 40k computer.*

IMO PC is good for PC exclusives  - rpg's[aoe type] - fps etc
Console is good for Console Exclusives - platformeres  - fps - 3ps - action - fighters - racers - car combat -  sports -  rythm games - rpg - [final fantasy etc type]


----------



## tkin (Feb 27, 2013)

Gollum said:


> 40k for a PC
> indian user pirating games - playing alone - *struggling with crack* and *all sort of virus issues*
> >*6 months later* comes another hardware crunching game - user pirates the same and cant run it - * drm etc *etc on it - waits and *waits for a crack* -  later gets a crack for it - installs it on the computer - *game runs like crap at low res low graphics* - eu plays the game and *complains everywhere as to why his game runs slow* - *keeps updating drivers and crap* - *runs out of hdd space* as he has downloaded many games that he plans to play when he buys a new computer
> 
> ...


A. More like 2/3 yrs later, the last game to truly tax the GPU was Metro, and now C3, so not 6 months.
B. 99.99% of games cr@cked on released day, only game so far that had not been so was Splinter Cell(forgot which one) and HAWX II.
C. XBox piracy is more rampant than PC, all xbox games are released 2-3 months before launch date and its extremely easy to crack consoles, one time process(hard mod) and all games will run fine.
D. Right now, to play 99% of PC games at high/very high quality @ 1080P you need a 7870GPU, a setup containing the same can be made for 50k, note, this contains the price of the monitor as well.
E. "Updating drivers is cr@p," only a true noob will say this, someone who probably doesn't even know how to create a shortcut on desktop. Cause for the past 2 yrs I had been updating my GTX580 driver in an one click process, download drivers, update, and that's it, no issues, no clean up, nothing, the problem is with laptop GPUs, desktop GPU updating is pretty much streamlined now.

Now make a calculation, x360 online pass costs 400/- 

Now a GPU like 7870 will run fine for 2yrs, so that's about 7.2k cost for live(now rumor is PS3 will also use this, but lets skip it for now).

Price difference between PC and Console games on launch day is: 1.5k avg, lets say I play 15 games per year(I play a lot more), now in 2 yrs that's about 45000/-

Total cost overhead of Console vs PC in two years is 45+7.2~52k

So you are paying for the console(current price), 18k+52k=70k(total period of two years)

Total cost for a PC~50k, lets go higher say, 70k, for that I can give you a rig with FX8350, 7950 and 8GB RAM, a system that will breeze through all PC games @ 1080P, and do not forget the quality.

Now as people are saying next gen console games will look better, I agree, but as long as PC games remain priced like this in India, a PC user can either save 20k(if he goes for a 7870 based rig) or he can even out at 70k(7950) and enjoy games, and use his PC for normal tasks as well.

Now you may ask what about after 2 yrs, but you see, now the systems have broken even, and any further savings on game prices can but put towards a GPU and still make a profit, say we go with 15 games plan, with each game costing 1.5k less he can save 22500/- per year, he can either add a new GPU(which will serve him again for two years), costing 16k(7870 class) and save cash or he could add a 20k(7950 class) GPU for max eyecandy, and the next year, its all profit(no GPU purchases needed, so all game savings are turned to profit).

And contrary to popular belief, the GPU is the only part that gets outdated, once every two years, the rest is ok for 3-5yrs easy, and if its a gaming system 6yrs+

And final salt to the wounds, that price of the PC includes the monitor as well.


So final conclusion is this, a console incurs additional overhead of 1.5k*n in India, n being the number of games per year, so whatever advantage of price the console has over PC or hardware etc all gets trumped by that.


Only reason a person should buy a console in India is for the exclusives only, not to mention FPS/TPS etc are pure hell using a controller. Shadowgun had a cross platform architecture(I think), microsoft never tried it with another game, for a very good reason.


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 27, 2013)

> indian user pirating games - playing alone - struggling with crack and all sort of virus issues
> >6 months later comes another hardware crunching game - user pirates the same and cant run it - drm etc etc on it - waits and waits for a crack - later gets a crack for it - installs it on the computer - game runs like crap at low res low graphics - eu plays the game and complains everywhere as to why his game runs slow - keeps updating drivers and crap - runs out of hdd space as he has downloaded many games that he plans to play when he buys a new computer



No offence buddy but this is the most retarded reason I have seem so far..
You would pay extra because you dont have to install drivers and other things occasionally or run out of HDD space ? Go ahead



> game runs like crap at low res low graphics -


Really ? You are saying Games run at low res low graphics on a PC and high res on a console ..
Sorry man, I just cant take this argument seriously..



> plays it the way its supposed to be played


Dont get this


> plays it with friends and people online


Guess you have never played MP on PC.. you should try LOTRO, since  you are already a LOTR fan (Try that on PS4 btw)..
Btw, MP on PC will always remain free, unlike XboxLive and PS4 online services


> plays it/other games remotely on his PS Vita[Can you do that on PC?? I guess not]-


I can play PC games on a android phone/Tablet/Ipad/Iphone, via splashtop.. can you do that on PS4 ?



> same game gets released for PC and the PC user runs here and there to upgrade his PC and ends up buying another 40k computer.


Not necessarily, Ill give you an example..
The HD 5770 was released in 2009.. Those that own it can still play crysis 3 at graphics that looks better than PS3... I know because I have seen what PS3 graphics on crysis 3 looks like.. 720p upscaled, blurry textures etc etc..
Although I agree, you will have to upgrade atleast once..in the lifespan of a single console.. But in the end it will be cheaper in the long run..

Look mate, im not trying to bring about another PC vs PS4 argument here, I just stated in my original post that Console games are so expensive that some of us cant afford to play regularly.. hence we go for PC..



> Only reason a person should buy a console in India is for the exclusives only, not to mention FPS/TPS etc are pure hell using a controller. Shadowgun had a cross platform architecture(I think), microsoft never tried it with another game, for a very good reason.



This is  the reason why consoles even exist today.. If Microsoft hadnt made Halo 3 an exclusive, very few would have bothered to buy 360 (atleast in India)


----------



## Gollum (Feb 27, 2013)

tkin said:


> A. More like 2/3 yrs later, the last game to truly tax the GPU was Metro, and now C3, so not 6 months.
> B. 99.99% of games cr@cked on released day, only game so far that had not been so was Splinter Cell(forgot which one) and HAWX II.
> C. XBox piracy is more rampant than PC, all xbox games are released 2-3 months before launch date and its extremely easy to crack consoles, one time process(hard mod) and all games will run fine.
> D. Right now, to play 99% of PC games at high/very high quality @ 1080P you need a 7870GPU, a setup containing the same can be made for 50k, note, this contains the price of the monitor as well.
> ...



Who is talking about xbox, PSN is free fyi
you can use the premium service that is PSN Plus if you want and its not mandatory
what you say is right, PC games are comparatively cheap but you will always have the hassle of installing them, updating them after a lengthy install and so on.
Console games don't have that


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 27, 2013)

PS4 PSN will not be free AFAIK..not sure though..


----------



## rider (Feb 27, 2013)

Initially it would be free of cost.


----------



## pranav0091 (Feb 27, 2013)

You install a PC game only once, not every time you play. 

And back in my college days I have seen people play nearly every game pirated, using cracks. Some of them didnt even have AV installed as it'd slow the system. Not one of them got a virus as far I can remember. So that argument a couple of posts above is rather pointless. I got a laptop nearly two years ago for ~44k and it can still play all the games I want at decent settings. Not to mention I can lug it anywhere and do all I need to do. So PC graphics cards dont become obsolete after 6 months.


----------



## RCuber (Feb 27, 2013)

just saw in reddit that PS4 placeholder price is 1190 New Zealand Dollar , that about 54K INR and games at 120 NZD ~ 100 USD
source


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Feb 27, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> I can play PC games on a android phone/Tablet/Ipad/Iphone, via splashtop.. can you do that on PS4 ?



Why in God's name would anyone turn their PC on and running, and play in a tablet instead of playing in turned on PC right-away? Gimmick, I say, gimmick.


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 27, 2013)

Gimmick yes.. but isnt playing a PS3/PS4 game on a PSP a gimmick also ?



> just saw in reddit that PS4 placeholder price is 1190 New Zealand Dollar , that about 54K INR and games at 120 NZD ~ 100 USD



Indian price should be outrageous lol


----------



## RCuber (Feb 27, 2013)

^^ its just the placeholder price... final price will be lower.


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 27, 2013)

of course but launch price will still be quite high


----------



## abhidev (Feb 27, 2013)

Gollum said:


> 40k for PS4
> user buys a game - puts it into the console - *plays it the way its supposed to be played* - *plays it with friends and people online* - *4 years later* come an awesome game - user buys it and plays straightaway - plays it the way its supposed to be played - also plays it online - *plays it/other games  remotely on his PS Vita[Can you do that on PC?? I guess not*]- *same game gets released for PC and the PC user runs here and there to upgrade his PC and ends up buying another 40k computer.*



what happens when after 2 yrs Sony release PS5 and its not backward compatible as they did in case of PS4...aren't all the PS3 owners pissed because of this? :/


----------



## Gollum (Feb 27, 2013)

Nope cause ps3 owners still have a ps3 and new consoles aren't released that soon.


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 27, 2013)

Backward compability is a major issue regardless.. Lets hope, Microsoft doesnt make the same mistake


----------



## gameranand (Feb 27, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> Backward compability is a major issue regardless.. Lets hope, Microsoft doesnt make the same mistake



Its not a mistake, its a business strategy. GOW HD edition, Hitman HD edition and many more sold like hot cakes on consoles with much higher price.


----------



## RCuber (Feb 27, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Its not a mistake, its a business strategy. GOW HD edition, Hitman HD edition and many more sold like hot cakes on consoles with much higher price.



 if any console maker keeps backward compatibility, then will have to sell it at a higher cost cause no one would buy the previous consoles as the new one will be able to play the same.


----------



## rider (Feb 27, 2013)

Selling old vines in new sleeky (HD) bottles.


----------



## pranav0091 (Feb 27, 2013)

Gollum said:


> Nope cause ps3 owners still have a ps3 and new consoles aren't released that soon.



Not all PS4 owners will have a PS3 too. What if somebody buys a PS4 and wants to play a highly revered PS3 game?
Streaming may work with fast internet connections but many dont have that luxury, especially here in India. And even if you do have a fast data pipe, what about the usage charges - they are going to be much higher than the price of the game itself I guess. Streaming might work in an ideal world, but to pass off streaming as a replacement for good 'ol native backward compatibility is just a business move with very questionable benefit to the end user.


----------



## abhidev (Feb 28, 2013)

Gollum said:


> Nope cause ps3 owners still have a ps3 and new consoles aren't released that soon.



yes but they won't be able to enjoy pS4 exclusive games...what happens when they stop making games for ps3? :/


----------

